# Should I rinse off the dry rub on my steak before cooking it?



## panzerfaust0 (Jul 26, 2011)

See title, thanks


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

I never do. It would probably depend on the rub and the cooking method you plan on using.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 26, 2011)

No no and don't even think about it! Just give it a little shake and what should fall off will 
You will undo most of your work if you rinse it, leave the flavour on there.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with the others.  Do not rinse.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 26, 2011)

Andy, I normally only use salt on steaks that I grill because I'm afraid to use anything, such as a rub, that will burn and give off a bitter taste. Have you ever experienced that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Andy, I normally only use salt on steaks that I grill because I'm afraid to use anything, such as a rub, that will burn and give off a bitter taste. Have you ever experienced that?




No, I haven't.

I don't use rubs on steaks.  I use them on pork.  I have not run into a problem.  I guess if there is intense heat and a lot of flaming, it could be a problem but that would be a problem if you only use salt too.

I have been using Weber seasoning blends (similar to Montreal steak seasoning) on steaks with no issue,  We had ribeyes seasoned with Weber's Chicago Steak seasoning blend and they were delicious!  The flavor is not overwhelming.  It's more of an accent to the beef flavor.


----------



## panzerfaust0 (Jul 26, 2011)

actually i JUST cooked the steak and it tasted GRAET!!  And no I didnt rinse it off, thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

You've already done this, but I wouldn't rinse the rub unless I made a mistake and got it too hot or salty on a thin cut.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't use a lot of rubs - but curiously Sunday I did and managed to "burn" one - saved the roast, but anyhow....  mixed up some powder garlic&onion, salt, fgbp, smidge of cayenne, chili powder, ground mustard, probably a couple other things I've forgotten.

dry rubbed it into the roast and then seared the roast before putting it in the oven - well, the 'first' side of the rub got too brown (ok, it burnt....) - a timing/temp issue - managed to cut back on the rest.

but rubs for charcoal grilling I've not found to be a problem - there's enough fat dripping off that no 'crust of rub' remains to burn

rubs for a covered / uncovered roasting event - beef / pork / chicken / fish have not been a "oops it burned" issue for me.


----------



## BillyJonesJr (Jul 26, 2011)

why put it on if ur gonna rinse it off?


----------



## Scotch (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes. The bacteria that grows on the surface of a cut steak adds nothing to the flavor.


----------

